# Sex in the 2ww?



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

I've been on the 2ww enough times to know that some people do, and some people don't, but I wondered how the ladies cycling at the mo are doing?  I'm fine, although slightly tempted, DH is not coping well at all!   

I'm considering planning a special evening of massage and silk sheets and a little bit of    too.  (this smily makes me laugh EVERY time, its hillarious!) What do you guys think? Would you say it's safe or just to hold off?

Anyway, I am now 9dp 5dt if this makes any difference.

Thanks guys

Mia x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

I know in pregnancy having an orgasm can increase blood flow to the uterus, but also know that sex in early pregnancy if you have had a MC before it a no no. Best to be safe then sorry. 
I was also adviced by my first clinic that sperm contains a hormone that can make your uterus contract. Again not good in the 2ww. 

AND (sorry more bad news) Your cervix may still be a bit open from ET, so can cause an infection. Your cervix will be very sensitive at the moment so any thing 'irritating' it may cause bleeding. 

I wouldn't even bother with full on sex, maybe an orgasm.... But nothing more. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!!!
Natalie xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Natalie, 

Thanks for your reply.  I'll hold off but my poor hubby is suffering, I'll need to help him out i think........it's such a shame!   


  

Thanks Again

Mia x


----------



## snl41296 (Jun 2, 2010)

I always BD anyway so it should be ok to have sex in the 2ww


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi snl, 

sorry, unsure what BD means.....  

Mia x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mammamia12 said:


> Hi snl,
> 
> sorry, unsure what BD means.....
> 
> Mia x


BD means "baby dance" 



snl41296 said:


> I always BD anyway so it should be ok to have sex in the 2ww


*Hi snl* and welcome to FF 

Not sure if you realise but the majority of ladies on this FF website have fertility problems and many have been through treatment. Whilst when ttc naturally, there is never any real way of knowing if pg any particular month during 2ww, and may continue to "get jiggy", it's a little different when having fertility treatment, especially IVF/FET and it is not always advisable because we may have been through several procedures such as egg collection and embryo transfer and some of us may have had recurrent miscarriages so may be risks involved with having sex in 2ww/early pg.

This is why some women are especially anxious as to whether having sex and specifically having orgasms during 2ww is safe.

N x

*Hi Mia*...

Our clinic said it was ok after around 1st week and to carry on as normal (what's normal in 2ww huh ??!!) and on a few of our cycles we've had a little bit of fun  at around 10dpt. Thing is, DP always feels a bit wierd as he's worried that it will cause problems and result in BFN or another early mc so for most of them we've not......just lots of kissing and cuddling cos that certainly doesn't do any harm 

There's nothing wrong with having a relaxing massage (although be cautious of what oils you use as some should be avoided during 2ww/pregnancy)......if it chills you out then why not ?

Lots of sticky vibes coming your way   

Take care
Natasha xx

PS...saying that, have a read of this poll on Voting board about orgasms in 2ww... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0;viewresults


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey P&W,

Lol!  That smiley is just so funny - cracks me up every time!   

I resisted last night but don't think that it's worked so will indulge tonight.....got to make the most of AF free time together....it's been too long!  Honestly cannot remember the last time we    as we didn't during d/r and that feels like ages ago!!!!

Heres to a good night!...........  

Mia x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, by the time you get to the 2ww it seems like you've been cycling for ages.....an early night on the cards me thinks!

Hugs 

Mia x


----------



## Elansofar (Oct 2, 2009)

We carried on as normal - DH would have gone nuts as he is awed and amazed by my new dolly parton look. Plus I carried on working as we cant do without the money. I did stop the cross country running though...The paperwork from the clinic said bedroom stuff was ok but not to do anything strenuous - there is no way I could do 3 days bed rest like in an earlier post I saw, and i am more restful at work than back home on a farm lugging laundry and feeding stock? I guess if this doesnt work I'll be asking myself why but I really havent done anything 'strenuous' recently and I'm piling on the pounds as a result!


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

I was told not to at all so i'm definately not going down that road.  Plus because of previous MC we will not be doing it for the next 6-8 weeks if we get the result we are hoping and praying for.  DH is very supportive as we were both devastated with the previous result!!


----------

